# vBulletin 4.2 update



## Jeremy (May 26, 2012)

Still have to fix some things like the navigation


----------



## Jake (May 26, 2012)

seems spiffy, how does this "double post prevention" work?


----------



## Jeremy (May 26, 2012)

test


----------



## Jeremy (May 26, 2012)

test 2

edit: well I guess I have to enable it.  not sure if I will or not


----------



## Jake (May 26, 2012)

what's it do though?

like idg how its meant to work?

('cause imma thinkin 4 ppl who want to reserve posts... le crey)


----------



## ACCFSuperstar (May 26, 2012)

It looks all crunchy.


----------



## Jas0n (May 26, 2012)

Death to the activity stream!


----------



## Jeremy (May 26, 2012)

Oh cool there is a "Members who have read this thread" feature.  Look below.


----------



## SonicHyuga (May 26, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> what's it do though?
> 
> like idg how its meant to work?
> 
> ('cause imma thinkin 4 ppl who want to reserve posts... le crey)



It merges the posts together.


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (May 26, 2012)

Jeremy said:


> Oh cool there is a "Members who have read this thread" feature.  Look below.



I can't see this feature...where is it supposed to be? 

EDIT: By the way, what happened to the area with the shop and other things like your inventory? Are they gone?


----------



## Justin (May 26, 2012)

Jas0n said:


> Death to the activity stream!



AMEN. Go to someone's profile. So creepy.


----------



## Keenan (May 26, 2012)

Seems okay so far, just need to get used to it. Is the shop returning, or is it gone?


----------



## Justin (May 26, 2012)

Keenan said:


> Seems okay so far, just need to get used to it. Is the shop returning, or is it gone?



The shop still exists. There's just no link to it yet on the navigation. http://www.belltreeforums.com/vbshop.php


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (May 26, 2012)

Justin said:


> The shop still exists. There's just no link to it yet on the navigation. http://www.belltreeforums.com/vbshop.php



Thanks, this answered my question as well. =)



> I can't see this feature...where is it supposed to be?
> 
> EDIT: By the way, what happened to the area with the shop and other things like your inventory? Are they gone?


----------



## Jake (May 26, 2012)

Jer jer. Have you used the mobile theme? Idk if you can fix it but it's all cluttered at the top
And get rid of the double post thing. It'd gonna get annoying, I can tell - like when AC3DS comes and people make shops and need to reserve posts... They'll be sad


----------



## Keenan (May 26, 2012)

It's a tad creepy that visitor messages show up on the what's new page. Everyone can see our conversations...


----------



## Jeremy (May 26, 2012)

Keenan said:


> It's a tad creepy that visitor messages show up on the what's new page. Everyone can see our conversations...



i can disable specific stuff

should i disable that?


----------



## Jake (May 26, 2012)

disable that
double post thing
and make the "whats new" direct you to new posts instead of the activity stream

everyone's happy


----------



## Keenan (May 26, 2012)

Jeremy said:


> i can disable specific stuff
> 
> should i disable that?


I'd say so. I know people can see visitor messages on my profile, but I don't want everyone to see them when they go to the what's new page.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 28, 2012)

TBT does not work on my mobile device anymore.


----------



## Jake (May 28, 2012)

Bacon Boy said:


> TBT does not work on my mobile device anymore.



glad to see it's not just me


----------



## Justin (May 28, 2012)

This TBT mobile? It works fine for me and did for Jas0n earlier in the IRC.


----------



## Jake (May 28, 2012)

i'd screen shot it, but i disabled it and cant get it back


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 29, 2012)

It works now. Originally, it just didn't show up. It would load all the way, but it would be a white screen.


----------



## Rover AC (May 29, 2012)

The 'Who's Online' page has disappeared -_-;


----------



## Justin (May 29, 2012)

Rover AC said:


> The 'Who's Online' page has disappeared -_-;



It has? I still see it. Or do you mean something else?


----------



## Keenan (May 29, 2012)

Rover AC said:


> The 'Who's Online' page has disappeared -_-;


You have to go to quick links to get to that page.

About the mobile theme, I had an error screen for awhile, but that was probably while it was being updated. Everything works finely for me now.


----------



## Justin (May 29, 2012)

Oh, I didn't even know it was under Quick Links. I've always just scrolled to the bottom of the page and clicked "84 users online".


----------



## Keenan (May 29, 2012)

Justin said:


> Oh, I didn't even know it was under Quick Links. I've always just scrolled to the bottom of the page and clicked "84 users online".


Funny, I didn't think of that.


----------



## Jake (May 30, 2012)

Justin said:


> Oh, I didn't even know it was under Quick Links. I've always just scrolled to the bottom of the page and clicked "84 users online".



this

> mobile theme still dead for me


----------



## BlueBear (Jun 1, 2012)

Wow.
Just logged on and was surprised!
I like the update, seems that a few are having problems though, I probably haven't noticed them yet haha


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 1, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> this
> 
> > mobile theme still dead for me



It works for me now.


----------



## Jake (Jun 1, 2012)

Jeremy said:


> Oh cool there is a "Members who have read this thread" feature.  Look below.


where


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 2, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> where



Um, I just removed it last night.  But I added the visitors online today thing.  It will reset at midnight like the top posters of the day.


----------



## Jake (Jun 2, 2012)

yeah i like the users who have been online today, i missed it


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 2, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> yeah i like the users who have been online today, i missed it



We never had that


----------



## Jake (Jun 2, 2012)

on zB you did so awkward for you.


----------

